# Changing status of a cat with GCCF



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if there's a form for changing a cat from non-active to active and if so is it available to download? I'd be ever so grateful for a link if there is one. I've sort of looked but I find the GCCF website an absolute nightmare to negotiate.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would ring the office tomorrow morning, or email them.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've got a feeling it's just a letter. Thought I'd check on here first.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

havoc said:


> I've got a feeling it's just a letter. Thought I'd check on here first.


In the past (fairly distant I admit!) I had to apply by letter and attach the original registration. If the breeder had already sold the cat in question, the GCCF sent the new registration to both the breeder and the new owner.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It is a breeder who sold a kitten registered non-active and has now agreed to change it to active. Do you know if the new owner needs to send the reg doc to the breeder for them to send in or is the 'original' registration when the breeder first registered the litter? Wondering now if the summary sheet is enough as we no longer get the breeder copy like we did with the old style pink slips.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

havoc said:


> It is a breeder who sold a kitten registered non-active and has now agreed to change it to active. Do you know if the new owner needs to send the reg doc to the breeder for them to send in or is the 'original' registration when the breeder first registered the litter? Wondering now if the summary sheet is enough as we no longer get the breeder copy like we did with the old style pink slips.


When I used to change cats, the office wanted the original white slip. I realise things are different now. It is worth a phone call to the office (only between 10am and 4pm) or an email which I usually find is more efficient.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll ring tomorrow. The perils of running a stud - I'm meant to know everything


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If it's the owner of a queen you had in surely she can ring the gccf?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It isn't though it is one I may have in. It won't kill me to pick up the phone tomorrow.


----------

